# Tribal Traces African Sampler - Knitted Shawl/Scarf



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Whenever I travel I keep an eye out for the work of local artisans and if possible take a piece home with me. The pattern for this shawl/scarf with some lace elements is based on a painted cloth I found in South Africa about 10 years ago.

I've knit the pattern using 2-ply (laceweight) wool and 4-ply (fingering weight) wool, and think the heavier yarn actually represents the painted cloth better.

The tan-colored 2-ply scarf was knit with 3.25mm needles and measures 25x160cm. The 4-ply was knit with 3.5mm needles. It measures 35x230cm.

Two identical panels are knit and are grafted together using the Kitchener stitch. There are 6 sampler sections to each panel.

It's an easy pattern to knit from the written instructions. Enjoy!

US$ 2.50

Download the pattern here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tribal-traces-african-sampler-shawl


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

mikebkk said:


> Whenever I travel I keep an eye out for the work of local artisans and if possible take a piece home with me. The pattern for this shawl/scarf with some lace elements is based on a painted cloth I found in South Africa about 10 years ago.
> 
> I've knit the pattern using 2-ply (laceweight) wool and 4-ply (fingering weight) wool, and think the heavier yarn actually represents the painted cloth better.
> 
> ...


Very nice, and very clever.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

very nice work!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

They are lovely. How clever of you to translate it to knitting.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Very very nice ,you do lovely work .


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I love the African appeal. Great workxx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

That's amazing!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

You are a talented designer! Beautiful work.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow. I like the "lacy" elephant.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

How cute! Great idea, love the elephants!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Great to have you posting with us in the DPS, Mike! Looking forward to seeing more of your original designs....


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for your kind comments. I'm working on a second design based on this art piece, worked in a silk blend DK with a few glass beads - should be ready in a couple of weeks.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and work.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Love the sampler design. Both scarves are beautifully knit. Great work!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful and delicate.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Very nice "translation"!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice. I have done the same with Native American graphics and some Ecuadoran ancient pottery graphics that I have collected. Some of them work better with crochet.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Love the pattern. I also love your furry babies!!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Elephants are my favorite! Nice work!


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Piwaket (Dec 4, 2013)

Love the pattern! I just bought the pattern and can't wait to get started on it.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm glad you have the elephant's trunk pointing up for good luck.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Great design :thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Piwaket said:


> Love the pattern! I just bought the pattern and can't wait to get started on it.


Thanks! Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

GOR-GEEEEEEE-OUS !!!
I love elephants. I am thinking I should make this for ME.

Your scarf is lovely, so delicate looking.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice job. Very clever.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nicely translated from the cloth to the knitting! You did an excellent job!!!


----------

